# PIC - Perpetual Equity Investment Company



## System (4 November 2014)

Perpetual Equity Investment Company Limited (PIC) will be listed on the ASX as a listed investment company (LIC). Primarily, the Company will invest in quality listed securities. Its investment portfolio will be managed by the Manager, Perpetual Investment Management Limited.

The Manager will undertake the active management of the Company's portfolio, predominantly Australian listed securities with typically a mid-cap bias and cash, deposit products and senior debt, together with opportunistic allocations to global listed securities.

http://www.perpetualequity.com.au


----------



## Miner (6 November 2014)

System said:


> Perpetual Equity Investment Company Limited (PIC) will be listed on the ASX as a listed investment company (LIC). Primarily, the Company will invest in quality listed securities. Its investment portfolio will be managed by the Manager, Perpetual Investment Management Limited.
> 
> The Manager will undertake the active management of the Company's portfolio, predominantly Australian listed securities with typically a mid-cap bias and cash, deposit products and senior debt, together with opportunistic allocations to global listed securities.
> 
> http://www.perpetualequity.com.au




Thanks Joe for starting this thread.
Let me share some more information:

http://www.financialobserver.com.au/articles/support-building-for-perpetual-lic 
In view of massive interest MPL Medibank float this PIC float could give opportunities for bargain hunters. Some attachments for your lazy reading.

DYOR


----------



## Miner (15 November 2014)

Folks

Any one could throw some light on this IPO ? I could gather our focus is on MPL MEdibank.
Will appreciate to hear critique on this float.

Thanks


----------



## dyna (1 December 2014)

This is my first time here,folks.I tried to reply to this thread last week,but the gizmo tells me I'm not logged on! What gives?Any way I'll give it one last,short go,now and if it doesn't work I'll just go back to lurking.
      I'm very interested in this float and have applied for quite a large holding.Pretty confident there will be no scale back,either.Perpetual hardly filled the $350 Mill Broker Firm Offer according to last Monday's AFR.Probably won't be much of a premium for the MP at listing on 12 Dec,I expect.You're only getting 98.3 cents of NTA for your dollar.And those free options will hang over the heads of these "active " fund managers,until they  can show the market,they have the right stuff....we'll see.


----------

